# Doctors hope I won't need my radiation mask in the future...



## gk fotografie (Jul 18, 2021)

Step by step I hope to be able to participate in TPF forums again. 

Gerard


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 18, 2021)

Own man, that is unfortunate, you'll be in my prayers brother. 🙏


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 18, 2021)

A speedy and complete recovery to you! A very interesting picture, looks very sci-fi.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 18, 2021)

No one can truly understand the devastating blow that comes with the "C" word. DW was given the news almost 12 yrs ago, incurable and 24 months, yet she's still here, still fighting it. I got the "C" news a little over 2 yrs ago. Fortunately it was early and with surgery they were able to get all of mine. Still cancer free.The point is it's a battle you want no part of, but it's a battle where the outcome is not predetermined. Keep the faith, stay strong in will and don't be afraid to ask for second opinions.


----------



## terri (Jul 18, 2021)

It's wonderful to see you posting here, Gerard - thanks so much for this update.    I'm glad you are through the treatment and the prognosis seems good.    It's good news for now, and we'll take it!  

I love this B&W photo and I'm glad it was taken!   A good testament to have gotten through this treatment experience, and begin to move onward, even while continuing to have close checkups.   

Hope you continue to do well.   We will look forward to seeing you around more, as soon as you are able!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 18, 2021)

Gk!  We’ve missed you.  Happy to see your posts and to hear about the favorable first tests. Welcome back.


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 18, 2021)

Nice to see you here again! Let me echo the sentiment you have been missed.

That is quite a chilling and powerful photo.


----------



## Susan Will (Jul 18, 2021)

Speedy recovery for you and many prayers coming your way. Stay strong!


----------



## PJM (Jul 19, 2021)

I wish you all the best and look forward to seeing your postings again.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 19, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Own man, that is unfortunate, you'll be in my prayers brother. 🙏


Thank you, sometimes life really sucks, but.. in a few months I will invite you for a nice photo challenge between you and me, at that time life will just be beautiful again!!

Gerard


jeffashman said:


> A speedy and complete recovery to you! A very interesting picture, looks very sci-fi.


Much appreciated, wearing the mask somehow reminds me of Silence of the Lambs, Dr Hannibal Lector, weird isn't it?

Gerard


smoke665 said:


> No one can truly understand the devastating blow that comes with the "C" word. DW was given the news almost 12 yrs ago, incurable and 24 months, yet she's still here, still fighting it. I got the "C" news a little over 2 yrs ago. Fortunately it was early and with surgery they were able to get all of mine. Still cancer free.The point is it's a battle you want no part of, but it's a battle where the outcome is not predetermined. Keep the faith, stay strong in will and don't be afraid to ask for second opinions.


I'm very sorry to hear this about you both!
After my cardiac arrest, 2 open heart surgeries, 2 TIA's and a carotid artery surgery in almost 4 years (2015-2018) I've learned to get the most out of this life, to have lots of fun, to cherish your loved ones and the beautiful things in life. You and your wife will have experienced this too, it is mainly the uncertainty that is troubling and in your case of course for a much longer period of time.

It may be strange, a lot of people and doctors don't understand this, but after everything that happened I never worried about my heart for a second, never woke up or had nightmares about it. In fact, I often forget that I have an ICD + pacemaker while this device is vital to me, because my heart no longer has its own rhythm and without this device I would be dead in a few days. I hope I can find this way in life as a cancer patient, as well. 
I wish your wife and you all the best and ofcourse lots of years of pleasure and happiness!

Gerard


terri said:


> It's wonderful to see you posting here, Gerard - thanks so much for this update.    I'm glad you are through the treatment and the prognosis seems good.    It's good news for now, and we'll take it!
> 
> I love this B&W photo and I'm glad it was taken!   A good testament to have gotten through this treatment experience, and begin to move onward, even while continuing to have close checkups.
> 
> Hope you continue to do well.   We will look forward to seeing you around more, as soon as you are able!


Around the TPF interview in December 2020 I told you I'd be operated on my vocal cords, when I was under anesthesia on the operating table last March, the specialists saw that it looked very much like cancer and made a biopsy.
I was transferred to a specialized hospital and I'm really happy no one has cut my vocal cords because afterwards I learned they would be completely irreparably damaged as a result.
I took a positive approach from the start throughout the entire process and will continue to do so!

Gerard


SquarePeg said:


> Gk!  We’ve missed you.  Happy to see your posts and to hear about the favorable first tests. Welcome back.


How nice of you to say a thing like this, thank you, it's crazy but in the past 4 months I have had a lot of creative ideas and plans, problem is: I don't have the energy for anything at the moment, but it's not just an ordinary tiredness, no covid19 or anything else, I'm vaccinated.
According to the specialists, this is quite normal, it's part of the process that I am in, the zest for life has to come back little by little over the months. Logging in to TPF is in any case the first step.

Gerard


Susan Will said:


> Speedy recovery for you and many prayers coming your way. Stay strong!


Thank you very much, that's very thoughtful.

Gerard



PJM said:


> I wish you all the best and look forward to seeing your postings again.


Thank you very much, It will go step by step, but the itch is coming.

Gerard


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 19, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Nice to see you here again! Let me echo the sentiment you have been missed.
> 
> That is quite a chilling and powerful photo.


Zac,
Thanks, I checked some "old" posts on the forum yesterday and today and the pictures I see taken by you and JC make me excited to do some more with film, man, I just bought a Fuji camera yesterday to have this one converted for infrared very soon, something that has been on my wish list for a long time, soemthing tells me I'm getting ridiculously busy this way!

Gerard


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 19, 2021)

gk fotografie said:


> I hope I can find this way in life as a cancer patient, as well.



I know DW & I both have a certain amount of apprehension prior to our checkups, but after awhile you get used to it. You learn to accept it and live your life anyhow. Sounds like you've already come a long way in that respect. Wishing you all the best as well.


----------



## limr (Jul 19, 2021)

I too hope you will not be needing the mask anymore! Well, not for its intended purposes, anyway. If you need it at some point for a photo idea, then that's a different story  I wish you wellness and inspiration, and energy to enjoy both!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 20, 2021)

gk fotografie said:


> Much appreciated, wearing the mask somehow reminds me of Silence of the Lambs, Dr Hannibal Lector, weird isn't it?


Ok, please understand if I ever decline an offer for dinner with you. I don’t like fava beans
Best of luck for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jul 20, 2021)

I was treated for cancer 19 years ago and I'm still here at 76.  Good luck and keep the faith.  Welcome back.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 20, 2021)

praying for you to return to good health.... so sorry to hear this... you can win!!


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 23, 2021)

Photo Lady said:


> praying for you to return to good health.... so sorry to hear this... you can win!!


Thank you, I  have been positive from the start and I will win.
I've no intention to 'leave the building' soon and on top of that, on December 1, 2021 I'll officially retire according to Dutch law and I really would like to enjoy my retirement benefits or in other words all the money I've payed taxes for over 50 years with regard to a good pension, I don't think this is unreasonable, right? 
For me 'good health' is a situation without new, major problems and in that case I'm more than happy.
I personally find it most difficult for my wife, who after so many years finds it increasingly tough to deal with the situation.

Gerard


----------



## PixFixer (Jul 27, 2021)

gk fotografie said:


> Last March I was diagnosed with vocal cord cancer, or rather larynx cancer deposited on my vocal cords.
> The message hit me and my wife like a huge blow with a sledgehammer.
> 
> Since March I've undergone several consecutive weeks of radiation therapy to my vocal cords, daily from Monday to Friday visit the hospital. Before irradiation can be started, a mask is made in which the patient's head is fixed in the same position on the treatment table. The markings on the mask and a permanent tattoo applied to my chest allow the radiation equipment and CT scan equipment to be accurately positioned.
> ...


The actor, Jack Klugman went through the same thing and without todays modern equipment and methods. He did return to screen and stage acting. So, do whatever the doc says and you'll be back on stage before you know it.  By the way, great shot. You can use that on a Valentines card. Be back to health quickly.


----------



## johngpt (Jul 30, 2021)

Gerard, I'm glad that this seems to have been caught in time to be treated.


----------



## George S Leaf (Aug 13, 2021)

Prayers for your patience with the recovery process.  I‘m almost 3 years out from my max rad series of 45.  Energy coms back slowly as the body succeeds in repairing everything that became irritated around the target an in the paths.  Set your eyes on the finish line and keep the faith.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 13, 2021)

-

I don't pray, ever… but I join the compassionate wishes 
of all the others. All the best!


----------

